# Blue got a new Stillwater collar :-p



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Blue got his new collar- I was stoked. The last walmart collar took a beating and looked like doo doo lol.

Shane makes some nice stuff, awesome prices, and all around pleasure to work with.


















​


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

woot Blue looks awesome in it, should have tried Trevor(Nizmo) but I do like him in it, and that leash is slammin


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I love Stillwater Collars, I still got mine and its in great shape ... 
Looks good on that handsome boy !!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Awesome!

I will not use any other collars anymore  Love Stillwater


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> woot Blue looks awesome in it, should have tried Trevor(Nizmo) but I do like him in it, and that leash is slammin


thank you- 
I actually want that Kelly green one for Onyx 


DueceAddicTed said:


> I love Stillwater Collars, I still got mine and its in great shape ...
> Looks good on that handsome boy !!


Thank you 



MISSAPBT said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I will not use any other collars anymore  Love Stillwater


I will admit- it's Hella nice


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

Nice collar! do they have a website?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here you go Manny .. Shane will take care of you .. He makes some excellent collars.

Stillwater Kennel Supply --


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks 
And here ya goStillwater Kennel Supply --


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Dammit Sadie lol beat me to it


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

Thanks! I like the cow hides, gonna have to order some.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

He's OD affordable and nice quality


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> Dammit Sadie lol beat me to it


Slick I am quick with the keyboard  Btw nice looking dog and collar 

Manny he has some nice hides as well. I love the show collars those are what I use. But the collars are durable and will hold up well.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Slick I am quick with the keyboard  Btw nice looking dog and collar
> 
> Manny he has some nice hides as well. I love the show collars those are what I use. But the collars are durable and will hold up well.


Thank you 
Cant wait for his new wp harness


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Lookin' good!! I'm a Stillwater fan too.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> Lookin' good!! I'm a Stillwater fan too.


Thank you


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

That looks awesome! Sully has a red and black one, love it.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

He's looking good Macho! That collar fits him nice! Stillwater collars really are awesome, I got one for my boy but the all red one.

Nice pics, your boy is very handsome


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i got Dre and Daisy some Stillwater collars last year.. black/yellow and black/black.. i think i'm gonna get them some leather collars from Stillwater this year..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Your boy look good in his new gear.


----------



## Moose7 (Apr 3, 2010)

He looks great, I just got moose a silver one and I love it


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ty Riley and Moose


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love it, Freddie! Looks really good on him!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Love it, Freddie! Looks really good on him!


:woof: thank you Lauren


----------

